# Some Question abt Domain & WebHosting



## satyamy (Feb 21, 2007)

My friends is a WebDesingner
Currently he buys domain from yahoo or godaddy, but he want to sell domain Name to his clients from his own site how can he provide this facility from his website

& now mine question i am buying some hosting space so they offer 2 different types which one do u people like most cPanel or directAdmin.......?

What is Parked Domain........?
What is Addon Domain.........?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 21, 2007)

1. Your Friend can offer Domains. For that he can become *Domain Reseller*. He can resell Domains for Enom, DirectI, Stargate, etc. HE can check Web hosting forums ....where he will find Domain Reseller offers

2. Now, cpanel and DirectAdmin. This is one question asked like Million of times. Depends user to user actually. You can check DEMO's of both on my "uncompleted" site ....but most users prefer cPanel. 

* 3. Addon Domain* - 





> The Addon domains feature allows you run serveral websites from a single account.
> 
> The main difference between Addon domains and Parked domains is that these don't have to be pointed at the root of the domain.
> 
> ...



* Parked Domain :*


> The Parked domains feature allows you run a single website from multiple domains.
> This is very useful if you buy the same domain with different extensions.
> 
> eg mydomain.com & mydomain.co.uk & mydomain.net
> ...


----------



## satyamy (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for the help
& ya ur site is great also your offer are very cheap
Do u offer webhosting minimum for 1 month


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, all prices are for 1 month only


----------



## [A]bu (Feb 21, 2007)

try www.awardspace.com it is free for web hosting


----------



## ahref (Feb 22, 2007)

[A]bu said:
			
		

> try www.awardspace.com it is free for web hosting


Why are you spoiling the sale? Moreover free hosting can not be compared with paid one.


----------



## satyamy (Feb 22, 2007)

yes right free cannot be compared with paid
i already have awardspace a/c. but it dosent support SMTP
so i cannot create feedback form
so i need a good paid hosting


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

u can create a guestbook type of feedback form wit php scripts..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 22, 2007)

i am also looking for some starters web hosting for my site(under development), for asp.net

also i have a question. say i buy a domain www .something.com
and i want to make sections like forum.something.com or blog.something.com
how do i do this? is this called subdomains? do they come automatically when i buy www .something.com

and do u know if any free CMS like joomla and phpbb also available is asp.net insted of php?


----------



## satyamy (Feb 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> u can create a guestbook type of feedback form wit php scripts..


ya i know that as told by my Friend Amitava, u can create feedback form with PHP but when u click on submit button the script runs & send the info feeded in form to the a/c. holder this process need SMTP for sending info 
So its useless with free hosting
@ Rollercoster
yes sukhdeepsinghkohli has nice package
& ya the thing u are asking is called as Subdomain
when u buy any webhosting service u find their is subdomain - may be limited number or unlimited
__________
awardspace just has name award but dont have anything like award
__________
me too want to know something more abt PHPBB as i know it need when u make any forum want to know something more

& what is joomla
__________
i have subdomain option under website manager menu for adding a limited of 5 domains


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 22, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> i am also looking for some starters web hosting for my site(under development), for asp.net
> 
> also i have a question. say i buy a domain www .something.com
> and i want to make sections like forum.something.com or blog.something.com
> ...


1. Yes...it is called Subdomains. Unlimited at most hosts...some keep it limited in lowe packages....just to keep an edge 

2. CMS - TONS of em 


                Drupal                 
                Geeklog                 
                Joomla!                 
                Mambo Open Source                 
                PHP-Nuke                               
    phpWCMS     
    phpWebSite     
    Post-Nuke     
    Siteframe     
    Typo3     
    Xoops     
    Coranto     
    Soholaunch     
    ocPortal


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 22, 2007)

rollercoaster:
whenever u ll be buying a domain name..
u ll become familiar with most of the things in 
there are a lot of A records, CNAME records ..used to set up yr domain..
all things are easy the only thing u ve to do is to give a try..

joomla is cms content manegement system..like xoops ,php nuke..
phpbb is open source forum management type open source software like
vbulletin..

also..
both these vbulletin and phpbb are coming with own cms..
so u can ve a fully functional website with these cms..and 
they willbe having integrated forum..
although most of the cms have inbuilt cms..
i prefer xoops..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2007)

About DirectAdmin and cPanel

Both are very good.... to me i find DA better than cPanel....  personally I like DirectAdmin (when with full feature) Better than any other Control Panel Software....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> About DirectAdmin and cPanel
> 
> Both are very good.... to me i find DA better than cPanel....  personally I like DirectAdmin (when with full feature) Better than any other Control Panel Software....



HEHE, same here. cPanel is just overrated.....


----------



## ahref (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, directadmin is better than cpanel and also use less resources.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Yes, directadmin is better than cpanel and also use less resources.



Not to forget less bug and less security issues on server


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> 1. Yes...it is called Subdomains. Unlimited at most hosts...some keep it limited in lowe packages....just to keep an edge
> 
> 2. CMS - TONS of em
> 
> ...



hey there are all php.. i have heard of them
what iw as asking was are CMS available in ASP.NET(vb/vs)


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 23, 2007)

this might help u 
*aspalliance.com/simplecms/default.aspx
its a plugin ..simple cms for asp.net in beta..
and there r many projects in development for asp.net cms...
i think soon we ll have one..
also check this one..
*sourceforge.net/projects/aspnet-cms/


----------



## neelg22 (Feb 23, 2007)

*What you think about this web host?*

Hello friends, 
I want your advice about choosing the web host. 
I found this webhost somewhere in forum. they are offering very chep and good option for web hosting. 
I am totally new in this sector of web hosting. So I want to ask you people , that SHOULD I GO FOR THIS? 

please tell me which points I have to clear before going for host the web. I think after starting a web then if i face any problem, then what should i have to do? then i must to pay more money for my host. 

so I am tring to search a good and chip host who will take care for my website. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 23, 2007)

i ll suggest u to search the forum there r questions before also..
u ll get everything u want...
some gud sites for hosting:
aalphanet
znetindia
both r equally good..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 23, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> this might help u
> *aspalliance.com/simplecms/default.aspx
> its a plugin ..simple cms for asp.net in beta..
> and there r many projects in development for asp.net cms...
> ...



these are in older asp CMS. but thans i got pointers from there are found a few great ASP.NET 20 namely AxCMS and umbarco


----------



## satyamy (Feb 23, 2007)

neelg22 said:
			
		

> Hello friends
> ......................................
> Thanks in advance.


 
i'll suggest u to go for sudeep's *www.host4cheap.org/ 
it has nearly all the options in its beginner package
also has demo of cpanel & directadmin
well i liked DirectAdmin


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> i'll suggest u to go for sudeep's *www.host4cheap.org/
> it has nearly all the options in its beginner package
> also has demo of cpanel & directadmin
> well i liked DirectAdmin



Thanks for refering satyamy 
Yeah, i like DirectAdmin aswell but i suggest DirectAdmin to advance users and cPanel to Beginners 

BTW that is DirectAdmin skin, default skin of DirectAdmin looks crap


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2007)

Bah !!!

Finally I come to see some one who likes DA


----------

